# My 9" RB Died



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Just came home from work, went downstairs in room and saw my 9"er dead!!!!







He was floating on the left side of the tank while the others were on the other, right side.

Looked at the dead RB and noticed that the skin had cotton looking thing on it (looked like loose skin) more close to the mouth/jaw area. Doesnt seem to have any wound or signs of injury. Checked the others but they all seem to be fine, but with a little discoloration and inactive.

I've checked PH and at a low 5.0!!! Im running some tests also with Nitrate, Nitrite, Amonia.. etc. What do you guys suggest I do for a quick boost with PH and other opinions on what maybe the problem?? Im getting new Ps tomorrow and dont want to endanger them.


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

im sorry to hear that man. i would be pissed

just try adding some Ph increaser

goodluck with the new p's!


----------



## SnowCichlid (Jan 10, 2003)

just add some Sodium Bicabonate to the water... :







: to increase your pH level
also use crushed oyster shells to buffer the pH and slightly keep it increased... use it as part of you filter media


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Whats Sodium Bicabonate and where would I get crushed sea shell?!?!


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

man that sucks dude! loose skin in the mouth area eh? Cotton mouth? Im just guessing. Hurry up and head to 6th ave man! They open till 9.!!!! you can make it.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

OK I tried netting out the dead P, but as soon as I touched it with the net, it moved a lil!!







Sure enough its still alive, but barely.









I ran some tests and these are the results: PH 5.7, Nitrate 3.0, Ammonia 5.0+. PH down, Nitrate low, Ammonia high in the sky!!! I used Aqua(something) tablets to help get rid of the cotton looking thingy on the scales, but really dont wanna add anymore chems in the tank (PH up and Ammonia Stabalizer) until a 24 hr period and water change.

But does anyone else know where I can get these so called crushed oyster shells?? Or would adding PH Up after the tablet mix be ok or dangerous.. or any otther method for the time being???


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO,,...THAT SUCK DONKEY BALLS...


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

Al, at this point, i think adding whatever it takes to revive the fish is worth it. I would also add salt, not only it kills bacteria, it help add more oxygen. I would add them tablets and rid ich. If i were you, my tank will be filled with chemicals haha. Remeber to take out the carbon too. Chemicals seem to be uneffective when carbon is around. Best of luck bro.


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

Do not add any chemicals into your tank... that can take a sick fish "over the edge". All you need to do is a series of water changes to dilute the ammonia and hopefully buffer the water so the pH will slowly rise.

If your tap water lacks buffering capacity (low KH), you can go to the LFS and purchase a bag of crushed coral that they sell as gravel for marine tanks. (if you can't find crushed oyster shells... they are both basically calcium carbonate). Put it in a nylon bag and put it in your filter. It should help buffer your water in the long run. For a quick fix, you can add sodium bicarbonate (technical name for plain old Arm & Hammer unscented baking soda). Make sure all adjustments are done slowly so you do not further stress your fish.

If you have an established tank and have that high of an ammonia reading, chances are, you have lost a majority of your nitrifiers. So treat this situation as if you are cycling a new tank... feed sparingly, monitor ammonia - if it gets too high, do a water change, and add a little salt to combat nitrite poisoning because that spike is around the corner.

Good Luck.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Thanks you guys.. Will do regarding crush corals/oyster shells, and all the other methods of helping out the water perimeters.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

My advice is:

dont get new fish tommorrow - or for the next two weeks,

do some water changes to improve the pH & water quality.

sorry to hear of your misfortune, a 9" red is not a nice thing to lose - lets just hope it pulls through


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

damn ..i was too late reading this thread ..i have abunch of crushed coral ....


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

thePACK said:


> damn ..i was too late reading this thread ..i have abunch of crushed coral ....


 Awww.. you did?!?! Damn Raf, I had to spend $2.48 for 3 lbs!!! Could've used that for Jack-In-The-Box!!


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

UPDATE:

The 9"er died this morn.. only got 3 left. Did all water change and tested water. All were good by this afternoon. Ammonia down, Nitrite low and PH still observing. Used Crushed corral to buffer.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> thePACK said:
> 
> 
> > damn ..i was too late reading this thread ..i have abunch of crushed coral ....
> ...


 i was wondering why you said something about crushed coral while i was at your house...







my bad


----------



## J-MENACE (Mar 28, 2003)

I THINK THAT THE SUDDEN PH CHANGE MIGHT OF HURT YOUR 9 INCHER.
CHANGEING IT FAST CAN KILL THEM.I BELIEVE THEY THRIBE AT6.5. TO 7.0
FOR YOUR PH YOU SHOULD HAVE A" PH DOWN" AND A "PH UP".
FOR YOUR AMONIA YOU SHOULD USE
"STRESS COAT" ,ITS A BACTERIA THAT EATS AMONIA.
YOU SHOULD DO A WATER CHANGE ATLEAST 2 A MONTH TO ENSURE YOUR PIRANHAS' LIFE.
WHEN THEY ARE SICK,THERE ARE SOME MEDICINE THAT WORKS WELL.BUT SOME PIRANHAS' ARE SENSITIVE TO IT,
YOU SHOULD ADD A TEASPOON OF AQUARIUM SALT, AND DO A 25% WATER CHANGE EVERY DAY,UNTILL YOU SEE IMPROVEMENTS.
I KNOW THAT THIS IS IRRELAVENT RIGHT NOW, BUT I HOPE THIS INFO HELPS SOMEONE IN THE FUTURE.
JOE.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

stress coat is a glorified dechlorinator - it is a waste of money IMHO

and hold off the shift butten as it is nasty.

and also I think the fish has died


----------



## SnowCichlid (Jan 10, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> Whats Sodium Bicabonate and where would I get crushed sea shell?!?!


 ... in more simplier terms... "baking Soda"
..crushed oyster shells usually sell as a bird snack at your local pet store.


----------



## Strings (May 25, 2003)

sorry to hear that. Always sad to have an unexpected death.


----------



## icepick36m (Feb 19, 2003)

Sorry for your loss...a 9" p is a nice sized fish.Good luck with the rest of your p's.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

it always sucks when one of your fish die sorry to hear that


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

hey but now you have some new boyz in the tank, it will never bring back the p, but best of luck with these.


----------

